# Tacoma Trac control and ALSD



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

If I understand correctly, traction control transfers power to wheels that are not slipping but in doing so limits the amount of power the engine is putting out. Auto limited slip differential (ALSD) does the same thing but without limiting power output? From what I have read, trac control can be a problem on the sand and should be switched off. What about the ALSD? Any Taco drivers out there? Also, feel fre to let me know if I'm over-thinking this. Thanks.


----------

